# Stranded in New Orleans -- please send beer



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Many stubborn New Orleans residents are refusing to leave their homes, and some are making their determination to stay in a style that could only come from the hard-drinking, good-time city. 

Curt Belton, a Department of Wildlife and Fisheries agent in charge of boats touring the city, told Tuesday of a message found in a wine bottle drifting in floodwaters along Canal Street in the entertainment district.
"To whom it may concern: Please send with immediately, (one) ice cold chest of Coors Light. I'm out at this time. Down to wine. Some shrimp and oysters would also be appreciated. Thank you," said the note, which was signed and gave an address.

Belton said the patrol went to the home and found the author sitting on his front porch.

Between sips of wine, he told them he was staying and had enough wine to last "quite a few days." Belton said he was going to frame the note because it was "pure New Orleans".

The emergency official said that of the 15 to 20 people his patrol encountered in homes on Monday, only one agreed to leave.

"There's just a ton of people still out there," Belton said. "They don't want to come, and the main reason they're giving us is their pets," he said. "It's crazy."

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20050906/od_afp/usweatheroffbeat_050906171957


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its great to see how humans can keep their humor in the worst of times. Some people are always going to look on the bright side.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol that is pretty funny. It sounds like something my roommates would do.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL that's great. You've gotta love good-natured people.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thats funny :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Well.....on a similair note, I have seen mentioned on the net, and tv news, though I have yet to hear the complete story, a bar has already reopened on Bourbon St.


----------

